# KDE4: control center root-Modus geht nicht

## buggybunny

Hey ho,

ich hab mir vor kurzem auf einer frischen gentoo-Installation kde4 nach dem offiziellen how-to installiert, siehe hier:

-> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

Nun ist soweit alles töfte, leider hab ich noch das Problem, das im Control Center nichts mehr was root-Rechte erfordert "anklickbar" ist, sprich es ist ausgegraut.

Desweiteren scheint es wohl "kcontrol" nicht mehr als separates Programm zu geben, sondern stattdessen "systemsettings".

Starte ich dieses aus der Konsole heraus krieg ich zwar das Kontrolzentrum, aber leider keinerlei (Fehler) Meldungen.

Ideen, was ich tun könnte?

----------

## Earthwings

Als Workaround bis es einen direkten graphischen Weg gibt, kannst Du es von der Konsole starten: 

```
kdesu kcmshell4 kdm
```

Eine Liste der verfügbaren Module bekommst Du über 

```
kcmshell4 -list
```

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> Als Workaround bis es einen direkten graphischen Weg gibt, kannst Du es von der Konsole starten:
> 
> Code:
> 
> kdesu kcmshell4 kdm
> ...

 

* AHHHH *

vielen Dank, das klappt perfekt!

Allerdings ist kde4 wohl derzeit mehr buggy als ich dachte..... :Smile: 

Meine Anmelde-Einstellungen bspw. kann ich nur über 

```
 kdesu kcmshell4 kdm
```

einstellen, soweit ja so gut.

Meine Sound-Einstellungen (Systemsound aus!) allerdings unter

System Settings -> Notification -> System Notifications -> Player Settings -> "no audio output"

werden nie übernommen, auch wenn ich direkt das entsprechende Modul aufrufe via:

```
kdesu kcmshell4 kcmnotify
```

Naja, damit kann ich vorerst leben.....  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> System Settings -> Notification -> System Notifications -> Player Settings -> "no audio output"

 

Das musst du auch nicht als root umstellen, sondern als der Benutzer, für den die Einstellung gelten soll.

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings ist kde4 wohl derzeit mehr buggy als ich dachte..... 

 

Jap, hat mir auch zu viele Probleme gemacht. Vorallem hatte ich Stress mit dem experimentellen Qt4.4 und der gleichzeitigen Nutzung mit kde3. Deshalb hab ich ihn zwischenzeitlich wieder runter geworfen.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  Vorallem hatte ich Stress mit dem experimentellen Qt4.4 und der gleichzeitigen Nutzung mit kde3. Deshalb hab ich ihn zwischenzeitlich wieder runter geworfen.

 

Qt 4.4 wird doch erst seit KDE 4.1 (derzeitiger SVN trunk) eingesetzt -- KDE 4.0 läuft mit Qt 4.3 zusammen. Und Qt 4.4 ist mittlerweile als stabile Version herausgegeben.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> KDE 4.0 läuft mit Qt 4.3 zusammen.

 

Ja schon, aber KDE 4.0 ist auch nicht wirklich brauchbar.

 *Quote:*   

> Und Qt 4.4 ist mittlerweile als stabile Version herausgegeben.

 

Oh, das ist schön zu hören. Dann werd ich's demnächst wieder draufhauen, denk ich.  :Smile: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   KDE 4.0 läuft mit Qt 4.3 zusammen. 
> 
> Ja schon, aber KDE 4.0 ist auch nicht wirklich brauchbar.

 

Eigentlich hab ich damit keine Probleme, benutze es seit der 4.0.0 auf meinen privaten Rechnern und seit der 4.0.2 auf meinem "Produktivsystem" in der Firma. Zumal alternativ immer noch die KDE 3.5 Programme benutzt werden können. </OT>

----------

